# want to film your own hunts?



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

check out this site theriflecam.com i just bought the shotgun cam. Man is this going to be sweet. i've always wanted to do this but thought it was to much money to try and film my hunts, not anymore!!!!! i'm am so pumped about this!!!!


----------



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

Everyone I have seen that attaches to gun or bow creates incredible blur at the moment of the shot. It is still neat to see the deer walking in and the shot, but good luck getting the actual shot and following the deer after. Let me know how this one works.


----------



## rossdeerhunter (Nov 6, 2006)

ive seen products like this and though about buying one for my bow but i decided not to. to me i just seems like you would concentrate more on the video shot than you would on the actuall shot that you were goin to put on the animal.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

well i video taped my muzzle loader hunt and it was cool got a few deer on camera. Then figured out that the file format doesnt work when you upload the vids to like youtube or w/e b/c its a mini DVD camera....


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Just a heads up for you. We have a contest to win a turkey hunt with a Pro football player on our website. Deadline is coming up quick though. But check it out and send in your video if you got a good deer hunt. Archery or firearm harvests.
www.coleoutdoors.com


----------

